# New Banner is gross



## Fauz (Nov 27, 2008)

FurAffinity*.net*? .net domain is operated by VeriSign which is a splinter company of RSA Security. RSA Security was acquired by Valyd Software, an Indian based company. Currently there are terrorists assulting the city of Mumbai, located in *INDIA*. Now I'm as open minded as the next person but I don't think it is appropriate to support terrorism with the site's banner. Please take it down.


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 27, 2008)

what


----------



## Short-snout (Nov 27, 2008)

dudes its just a banner "what ever floats your boat" thats what I say, Shake it off


----------



## Fauz (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm sure that the terrorist fetishist love it, but what about the rest of us?


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 27, 2008)

what the fuck does .net have to do with anything?? its a domain extension...


----------



## Gullible (Nov 27, 2008)

Bloody big-plain-text furs!  We don't want your big plain letters on our front page!  Keep it to yourselves, you furverts!


----------



## kitsubaka (Nov 27, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> what the fuck does .net have to do with anything?? its a domain extension...



It's...sarcasm yo


----------



## Starfig (Nov 27, 2008)

Those straight edges are just disgusting to look at.  I feel like vomitting every time I see those "t"s.  Filthy words!


----------



## robomilk (Nov 27, 2008)

It is most horrible, the typeface is crap, the text is overly large and pixelly, and the colour scheme is just horrendous. Take it down.


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 27, 2008)

kitsubaka said:


> It's...sarcasm yo


sorry but sarcasm on a forum board is quite hard to see...


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 27, 2008)

OK! WHY ARE THERE STILL BANNER THREADS POPING UP LEFT AND RIGHT!?


----------



## robomilk (Nov 27, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> OK! WHY ARE THERE STILL BANNER THREADS POPING UP LEFT AND RIGHT!?



Because in removing the banner, the administration have caused more drama than the original banner :3


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 27, 2008)

Sad story...


----------



## Zentio (Nov 27, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> OK! WHY ARE THERE STILL BANNER THREADS POPING UP LEFT AND RIGHT!?



Because the drama from the last one was so silly, it's fun to make fun of it.


----------



## Zero_Point (Nov 27, 2008)

robomilk said:


> Because in removing the banner, the administration have caused more drama than the original banner :3



So who's the bigger group of drama llamas here?


----------



## Zentio (Nov 27, 2008)

Zero_Point said:


> So who's the bigger group of drama llamas here?



Obviously the fatties, cuz, you know, they're fat.


----------



## badcoin (Nov 27, 2008)

Guys first you complain about the banner being "Fat-Fur" related and asked to be taken down. Now you got that, the admins has nothing in mind so they added simple plain letters which there is nothing with it. Selecting a new banner is harder than it looks. Put yourself in the admin's shoes for a second. 
Now that there is no banner, you complain that there SHOULD BE something up there. Funny...complain about a banner, banner is gone now you complain that there is no banner.


----------



## robomilk (Nov 27, 2008)

badcoin said:


> Guys first you complain about the banner being "Fat-Fur" related and asked to be taken down. Now you got that, the admins has nothing in mind so they added simple plain letters which there is nothing with it. Selecting a new banner is harder than it looks. Put yourself in the admin's shoes for a second.
> Now that there is no banner, you complain that there SHOULD BE something up there. Funny...complain about a banner, banner is gone now you complain that there is no banner.



Ahh! But the people who asked for the banner to be taken down aren't the same people who want it put back up, that would be silly


----------



## shy_matsi (Nov 27, 2008)

Next banner should totally be Fender dressed up as Rick Astley


----------



## badcoin (Nov 27, 2008)

robomilk said:


> Ahh! But the people who asked for the banner to be taken down aren't the same people who want it put back up, that would be silly



But you know where what I meant there right? 
I mean, its just a banner, not that the world will split into continents and chocolate will rain forever, then rainbow skittles will be the new currency and furries will take over the world. right?


----------



## robomilk (Nov 27, 2008)

badcoin said:


> But you know where what I meant there right?
> I mean, its just a banner, not that the world will split into continents and chocolate will rain forever, then rainbow skittles will be the new currency and furries will take over the world. right?



Mmm... chocolate rain.... *drool*


----------



## badcoin (Nov 27, 2008)

robomilk said:


> Mmm... chocolate rain.... *drool*


...I will love to have a tropical storm if that was the case...<3


----------



## sateva9822 (Nov 27, 2008)

A true monument to tolerance and acceptance.


----------



## Icono (Nov 27, 2008)

I personally find the caste system immoral and am disappointed that my porn is being served from that karmatic cesspool of a country.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 27, 2008)

Zoltan said:


> Because the drama from the last one was so silly, it's fun to make fun of it.



You're easily amused...


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 27, 2008)

Wat.

O___O


----------

